# Trustworthy Repair Shops in S. Houston??



## CarGuy (Oct 10, 2002)

I noticed a lot of Texans in this forum section...This should be an e-z one;

I'm new to South Houston (Clear Lake/Friendswood area) and I am needing to take my truck in to get an engine noise ckecked out  . Does anyone recommend or know of any trustworthy & experienced nissan/import mechanic shops??

Thanks in advance...


----------

